# moving java moss from water to land



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

i have some java moss growing in a tank with a CO2 injector and it grows pretty fast, eventually i will be taking it out and putting it on land but a small piece i took out recently doesnt seem to be doing too well on land even though its always wet. its kidnof dark green colour and pretty flat looking, nothing like the stuff i see in other peoples vivariums on here. is there something im doing wrong? also will it tolerate a fairly acidic terrestrial substrate like peat?


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Have patience. In time it will start to spread and take on some vertical growing. Peat is fine. I use a peat based substrate and never had any problems. If it has enough moisture and light you can grow the stuff on almost anything. 

Justin


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

*java*

thanks for the help


----------

